# Développement C++ Makefile



## Yumisan (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour !

Voila, j'essaye de compiler un projet C++ sur mon mac mais quand je fais la commande make, cela ne compile pas (je précise que le makefile a été généré avec qmake sous debian). Y-a-t-il un makemakefile propre a mac ?

Sinon concernant les librairies, j'ai besoin de la STL, iostream, fstream, stdio... Je suppose que cela est normalement installé "de base" ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## ntx (20 Octobre 2005)

Yumisan a dit:
			
		

> Sinon concernant les librairies, j'ai besoin de la STL, iostream, fstream, stdio... Je suppose que cela est normalement installé "de base" ?


Oui ... si tu as installé les outils de développement. As-tu installé les outils de développement ? Ils sont présents sur le DVD du système fourni avec ton Mac ou téléchargeables sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Yumisan (20 Octobre 2005)

oui j'ai effectivement install&#233; les outils. En revanche mon probleme c'est bien le make file....


----------



## Ptit-beignet (21 Octobre 2005)

Ca te dit quoi a la compilation ?
Je veux tout : les warnings et les erreurs


----------



## xs_yann (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je remonte ce topic car j'ai un problème similaire.
En effet avec Qt 4.3.2, je tente de compiler les fichiers exemples (Developer>Examples>Qt>qmake>tutorial), donc hello.cpp, hello.h et main.cpp
J'ouvre donc le terminal je tape "cd" puis je fais glisser le dossier qui contient mes fichiers.
Je tape ensuite "qmake -project", cela créer un .pro qui semble valide mais ensuite quand je tape "qmake" (ou bien "qmake -o Makefile"), il créer un fichier .xcodeproj et un Info.plist, ensuite la commande make ne fonctionne pas ("No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.")

J'espère ne pas être complètement à côté de la plaque, en esperant une réponse positive.


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2007)

xs_yann a dit:


> il créer un fichier .xcodeproj et un Info.plist, ensuite la commande make ne fonctionne pas ("No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.")


Et si tu ouvres le fichier xcodeproj avec Xcode, ça dit quoi ?


----------



## xs_yann (23 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ton attention ntx  
Voici un screen du fichier dans Xcode :


----------



## Warflo (23 Novembre 2007)

Et si tu appuie sur Build ?


----------



## ntx (23 Novembre 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Et si tu appuie sur Build ?


Ah bon ? Quelle drôle d'idée  J'y aurai pas pensé :rateau:


----------



## xs_yann (24 Novembre 2007)

C'est bien ça :rose:
Désolé pour cette entrée sur le forum pittoresque  
J'avais essayé le build dans Xcode mais je ne devais pas avoir le Qt.framework dans le projet, cela générait des erreurs.
Merci à vous et désolé pour le dérangement.


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

un makefile est script il n y a pas forcement des instructions de compilation associe au target
grave les mecs  



xs_yann a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je remonte ce topic car j'ai un problème similaire.
> En effet avec Qt 4.3.2, je tente de compiler les fichiers exemples (Developer>Examples>Qt>qmake>tutorial), donc hello.cpp, hello.h et main.cpp
> J'ouvre donc le terminal je tape "cd" puis je fais glisser le dossier qui contient mes fichiers.
> ...


----------



## xs_yann (3 Décembre 2007)

Une autre question qui n'as plus trop de rapport avec le titre du topic : pour utiliser Qt Designer, on doit pouvoir creer avec Xcode des projets avec les fichiers .ui et tout ce qui va bien, il y a une intergration dans Xcode prévu par Trolltech? Du syle New Project>New Qt Project. J'ai fait des recherches sur le site de Trolltech, de apple, et dans l'aide Xcode et Qt mais je n'ai rien trouvé 
Merci


----------



## tatouille (3 Décembre 2007)

xs_yann a dit:


> Une autre question qui n'as plus trop de rapport avec le titre du topic : pour utiliser Qt Designer, on doit pouvoir creer avec Xcode des projets avec les fichiers .ui et tout ce qui va bien, il y a une intergration dans Xcode prévu par Trolltech? Du syle New Project>New Qt Project. J'ai fait des recherches sur le site de Trolltech, de apple, et dans l'aide Xcode et Qt mais je n'ai rien trouvé
> Merci



http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/qmake-platform-notes.html#creating-and-moving-xcode-projects


----------

